# [SOLVED] Keyboard symbols changed



## bo4dboy (Mar 14, 2009)

After re-installing XP , some of the keys on my PS2 keyboard have changed places, mostly Shifted functions- eg # has become £ and @ is now " . No hardware has been changed, and everything is still there, but moved around, except backslash, which has gone altogether. The keyboard has 106 keys, and re-installing the driver doesn't cure things. I'm sure it is a configuration problem, but I can't find it!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Keyboard symbols changed*

Hi, welcome to TSF

US and UK keyboard layouts are different for a few keys like £, " and @.

Go to Start > Control Panel > Regional & Language Options and change to your country in the dropdown menus under the Regional Options and Advanced tabs.


----------



## bo4dboy (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Keyboard symbols changed*

Hey that's done the trick! thanx a bunch.
I had my language set for Australia (where I live), but I guess ole Bill forgot we stopped using Pounds over 30 years ago - setting to US English was the charm!


----------

